# Bedingungen fürs Fliegen in Azeroth



## Salona (11. Februar 2010)

HI LEUTE!

Mich würde interessieren, was man machen muss um in Azeroth fliegen zu dürfen...



Ich hab mir gedacht, dass man bei einer Fraktion, die den Luftraum kontrolliert, einen hohen Ruf erreichen muss. Durch mehrere längere Questreihen die durch die ganze Welt führen oder so...

Wenn man fliegen will ohne die Rufbedingung zu erreichen, wird man sofort von Elitekämpfer der Fraktion angegriffen.



Ich hab mir gedacht das wäre mal was anderes als nur eine hohe Geldsumme zu zahlen...



LG 

Salona


----------



## Malokos (11. Februar 2010)

klar wäre es was anderes und auch viel cooler, aber es wird nicht so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (11. Februar 2010)

in Nordend war bei der Beta auch eine Quest von Nöten haben sie dann aber wieder abgeschafft


----------



## Amagoza (11. Februar 2010)

Wird darauf hinauslaufen das man wieder ein gewissen Goldbetrag blechen darf und das wars dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonye (11. Februar 2010)

ich wette man darf soviel blechen wie fürs Epic fliegen , und wofür , damit man die schwingen weiten darf und gegner umfliegen auf die man keine lust hat


----------



## Vizard (11. Februar 2010)

Amagoza schrieb:


> Wird darauf hinauslaufen das man wieder ein gewissen Goldbetrag blechen darf und das wars dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehe ich auch so wiedermal 1k Gold blechen und das war es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genauso einfallslos wie bei Kaltwetterflug.
Die hätten das mit der Quest einfach so lassen sollen wäre mir auch recht gewesen wenn man dann trotzdem noch die 1k zahlen müsste.
Naja Blizzard eben.

MfG Vizard


----------



## yxc.net (11. Februar 2010)

Salona schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gedacht, dass man bei einer Fraktion, die den Luftraum kontrolliert, einen hohen Ruf erreichen muss. Durch mehrere längere Questreihen die durch die ganze Welt führen oder so...
> 
> LG
> 
> Salona



Glaube du hast das WoW-System noch nicht ganz verstanden :>

yxc


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Februar 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> in Nordend war bei der Beta auch eine Quest von Nöten haben sie dann aber wieder abgeschafft



jo war mal wieder nicht causual freundlich insofern wirste in cata wohl auch wieder nen betrag zahlen müssen und das wars, wozu etwas abverlangen . na ja


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (11. Februar 2010)

Sollten es so machen, dass man entweder 1k (oder so) zahlen muss um den Skill zu bekommen oder wenn man eine (lange) Questreihe macht bekommt man es für nur 500 Gold und einen Heldentat Erfolg dazu. 

So hat jeder was er will ^^


MFG
Pala


----------



## Braamséry (11. Februar 2010)

Ich würde auf 1.5k Gold mit 85 tippen, mehr aber auch net.

Alles andere wäre den, nehmt es ruhig wörtlich, whinenden Noobs ja zu viel, wobei das ja schon eine Zumutung sein wird, wie die finden.


----------



## pumukle18 (11. Februar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> jo war mal wieder nicht causual freundlich insofern wirste in cata wohl auch wieder nen betrag zahlen müssen und das wars, wozu etwas abverlangen . na ja




Wieso soll das Casual freundlich sein? Ich brauch bis ich 1k Gold zusammen hab auch nicht nur 2 Stunden oder so... Dann mach ich lieber ne Questreihe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da seh ich auch mal noch was und bin nicht nur stupide am farmen oder den Handelschannel am vollspammen...


----------



## skyllo (11. Februar 2010)

ne questreihe wäre echt schöner !! 
Aber es wird wieder Gold ganz langweilig wie bei lutsch king auch! 
Leider 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

man führt den heißwetterflug ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne, ne questreihe wäre echt toll. nur nix mit ruf, das is blöde, weil wotlk schon sehr rufabhängig is.


----------



## Redcastle (11. Februar 2010)

Wirklich gut wäre:

40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig
 &
100 Mounts

nur dann darf man fliegen!


----------



## Nexilein (11. Februar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> jo war mal wieder nicht causual freundlich insofern wirste in cata wohl auch wieder nen betrag zahlen müssen und das wars, wozu etwas abverlangen . na ja



Made my day.

Blizzard hat sich gegen die Questreihe entschieden, weil die Leute in der Beta den Questgeber oft nicht gefunden haben. (Die Questreihe startet übrigens am Dalaran "Flughafen"). Willst du mir jetzt erzählen, dass die Beta eine Casual Veranstaltung ist?


----------



## lordtheseiko (11. Februar 2010)

Als ally sollte man ins hinterland geschickt werden und im nistgipfel sich seinen greifen mit ner quest für 500 g pimpem lassen, 
das fänd ich gut
"wetterfester sattel zum fliegen in azeroth"
sprecht mit XXX um folgende punkte auszukuntschaften, nehmt den sattel, falls euch diese mission gelingt, wird er euer sein, und euch das fleigen in azeroth möglich sein



das wör toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlowerMEGApower (12. Februar 2010)

Das mit den Greifen in Nistigipfel wäre doch ne Idee und die Horde müsste ins Steinkrallengebirge sich einen Windreiter suchen soll ja eh pvp mäßig dort abgehen.

Aber wir werde am Ende doch wohl wieder goldfarmen müssen . 

Was ich mir aber wünschen würe Rassenflugmounts , aber das geht ja nicht auf was Reiten den die Verlassenen, Dranei, Tauren, menschen, Worge und Goblins den . Und das Flugmount muss auch noch erfunden werden dsa einen Tauren obehält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Drop-Dead (12. Februar 2010)

ne quest wäre schon cool aber es wird so oder so wieder einen gewissen gold betrag kosten und gut ist


----------



## Braamséry (12. Februar 2010)

Ihr kennt schon solche Questreihen wie die von Ony, TK oder so, oder?

Das wäre keine 1 Tagesquestreihe. Die würde Tage dauern, wenn sie denn gut sein soll. Das dürfte keine 30min Sache sein, das wär ja sinnlos. 

Das wäre dann einfacher als ein bischchen gold.
Und wenn man schlau ist, sammelt man alles geld was man bis wotlk noch kriegen kann.


----------



## Nephaston (12. Februar 2010)

FlowerMEGApower schrieb:


> Das mit den Greifen in Nistigipfel wäre doch ne Idee und die Horde müsste ins Steinkrallengebirge sich einen Windreiter suchen soll ja eh pvp mäßig dort abgehen.
> 
> Aber wir werde am Ende doch wohl wieder goldfarmen müssen .
> 
> ...



Verlassene >> Zombie-Vögel, Gargoyles, Fledermäuse
Draenei >> Mini-Naarukristall-Raumschiff
Tauren >> Windreiter (sind ja ursprünglich deren gewesen)
Menschen >> Versklavte Tauren dudus in Dauerflugform
Worgen >> Fellifizierte Greifen oder Fledermäuse
Goblins >> Raketen mit ner Menge Fehlfunktionen
Trolle >> Flug-Skateboard-Totemns, Mann!

alle anderen ham ja schon was

Blutelfen >> Drachenfalken
Nachtelfen >> Hippogreifen
Gnome >> Helikopter
Zwerge >> Greifen (Wildhammer-Zwerge und so)
Orcs >> Windreiter (sieht bei denen einfach besser aus)


----------



## Nanojason92 (13. Februar 2010)

> Wirklich gut wäre:
> 
> 40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig
> &
> ...



Oh man, nur das nicht Oo
Wenn man das fertig hat, ist schon das nächste Add On draussen xD
Muss schon leichter sein^^


----------



## Palarius01 (13. Februar 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Als ally sollte man ins hinterland geschickt werden und im nistgipfel sich seinen greifen mit ner quest für 500 g pimpem lassen,
> das fänd ich gut
> "wetterfester sattel zum fliegen in azeroth"
> sprecht mit XXX um folgende punkte auszukuntschaften, nehmt den sattel, falls euch diese mission gelingt, wird er euer sein, und euch das fleigen in azeroth möglich sein
> ...



vielleicht wird man ja z.B [Flugschein] bekommen^^


----------



## FullMetalJacket (14. Februar 2010)

Redcastle schrieb:


> Wirklich gut wäre:
> 
> 40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig
> &
> ...



bis ich das hab sind schon 5 neue erweiterungen draussen ^^ .. ne questreihe wäre wirklich cool...


----------



## Ukmâsmú (14. Februar 2010)

Flugskateboardtotems is mal ne tolle idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum kann des fliegen einfach mal nix kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja wir werden es sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (14. Februar 2010)

Es wird Gold kosten, is eig. klar... was ich mich aber eher frag: wie nennt es Blizzad dann? [Sturmwetterflug] , [Warmwetterflug]? was für ideen habt ihr da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (15. Februar 2010)

> Wirklich gut wäre:
> 
> 40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig
> &
> ...



Da meldet sich der Casual in mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehts noch ?? *g*

Edit: Jaaa..... hmmm... wie könnte das heißen.
Man fliegt ja über der zerstörten alten Welt... überall Lava... fliegen...
[License to Grill] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (15. Februar 2010)

Salona schrieb:


> HI LEUTE!
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, was man machen muss um in Azeroth fliegen zu dürfen...
> 
> ...



Leider träumst du^^... ich glaub kaum dass uns blizz die schwierigkeit mit quests "erschwert"

ich denk einfach dass man sich ne fluglizenz beim flugmeister holt (bestimmt 1k gold) und das wars....


----------



## lordxanatos (16. Februar 2010)

ihr denkt nicht ernsthaft an 1k gold, oder?
ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das wird 1-2k aktuellen goldes kosten, inflation draufschlagen und man kommt sicherlich bei 10k+ raus


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2010)

Ein Neuanfänger wird diese 10k dann sicher als angemessen erachten ...


----------



## Scharyth (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe ja auf keinen Goldbetrag. Bekomme die 5k zusammen (brauch ich bei zwei Chars). Bei einem Twink bin ich daran es durchs lvln zu farmen (Quest un ini). Aber mit dem Twink brauch ich dann noch die 1k Gold für Kaltwetterflug un dann noch Dual Skillung... Ich finds einfach sche*** das Blizz immer nur geldbeträge macht. Quest würden doch auch langen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mograin (16. Februar 2010)

Nephaston schrieb:


> Verlassene >> Zombie-Vögel, Gargoyles, Fledermäuse
> Draenei >> Mini-Naarukristall-Raumschiff
> Tauren >> Windreiter (sind ja ursprünglich deren gewesen)
> Menschen >> Versklavte Tauren dudus in Dauerflugform
> ...



keine schlechte idee aber menschen sollten auch grerifen reiten,worgen einen großen raben und für untote fledermäuse aber die anderen volks flugmounts finde ich klasse^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> ...
> Genauso einfallslos wie bei Kaltwetterflug.
> ...


Ich glaub nich dass das was mit "einfallslos" zu tun hat, Blizzard versuchts nur wie immer, es allen Jammerlappen recht zu machen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (16. Februar 2010)

Naja ich würd es eher so machen:

Orcs---------Windreiter
Tauren------Chimären (wäre was, was die Tauren aushält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Trolle--------Fledermäuse
Untote------Skelettgreifen
Blutelfen----Drachenfalken
Goblins------Raketen

Menschen--Pegasos (würde bei den Menschen doch passen)
Gnome------Minihelikopter
Zwerge-----Greifen
Nachtelfen-Hippogreifs
Draenei-----Netherrochen (Himmelswache der Shatari)
Worgen-----Wergreifen (Greifen mit Fell, Hauern und komischen Auswüchsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Edit: Okay, die Idee mit dem Raben ist auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wabo (16. Februar 2010)

zum Thema "Kaltwetterflug" der wurde anfangs durch eine Questreihe und den Goldbetrag von 1000g erreicht (in der Beta), nur haben dort wieder viele rumgenörgelt "quest und gold ??? wenn dann nur eines" und da Blizzard uns gerne etwas Gold aus der Tasche zieht um der Inflation ein kleines bisschen entgegenzukommen (durch hohen Goldbedarf steigt die Profitgier eines jeden Spielers), wird der benötigte Goldbetrag bei 10k+ liegen (meiner Meinung nach). Warum so viel werden sich vllt einige fragen, aber wenn man mal schaut gibt es viele kleine Gegenstände welche einen wirklich hohen preis haben, das Tundramamut des Reißenden, der Chopper, die 24 Platztasche ^^ oder der Ring der Kirin'tor.


----------



## Rudi TD (16. Februar 2010)

Wabo schrieb:


> zum Thema "Kaltwetterflug" der wurde anfangs durch eine Questreihe und den Goldbetrag von 1000g erreicht (in der Beta),



Nein, das stimmt nicht.

Anfangs musste man nur eine kleine Questreihe machen, später wurde das dann gegen 1000 Gold getauscht, um wieder etwas Gold aus dem Spiel zu nehmen.


----------



## BlueMode (16. Februar 2010)

ne kombination aus ner richtig tollen quest und nen bisschen goldkosten (so 1-2k sind angebracht)
überhaupt mal wieder ne epicquest (so wie die hunterquests für den bogen damals das war selbst auf lvl 70 noch "schwierig") heute reicht ja wirklich autorun/afk um sich n paar tausend gold zu farmen und nebenbei epic gear zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuelo (16. Februar 2010)

Ich wünsche mir:
 - eine kleine Questreihe (4-5 Folgequests über die ganze Welt verteilt, mit der Schlussquest im Unterwasserkontinent)
 - moderate Kosten (angepasst an Cataclysm 7-10k Gold)
 - Normale Flugmounts mit + 230%, epische Flugmounts mit + 250%

Ich denke aber auch an:
 - die Unterwassermounts (UWV's under-water-vehicles), die könnten von mir aus etwas langsamer sein, das es die ersten sind, so schnell wie die aktuellen Flugmounts (+180% / +210%)

Gruss


----------



## Ultimo01 (16. Februar 2010)

Salona schrieb:


> HI LEUTE!
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, was man machen muss um in Azeroth fliegen zu dürfen...



Lvl 85 und 5k Gold!?

Ich denk mal nicht das es besondere anforderungen gibt...


----------



## Braamséry (16. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Neuanfänger wird diese 10k dann sicher als angemessen erachten ...



Hmmm, stimmt eig, da werden dann wideer böse Stimmen wach die meinen, dass das unzumutbar wäre und das unbedingt weniger werden muss. Ungefähr so wie bei dem 60%, 100% und dem ersten Flugmount (150%) wo man natürlich die kosten drastisch senken muss, weil es ja unzumutbar war mit lvl 40 90g aufzutreiben....
Mal als Beispiel.


----------



## j4ckass (16. Februar 2010)

Ich würds ja spannender finden wenn man einfach nach Patch 4.0 fliegen kann. Ohne "Warmwetterflug" zu kaufen, zu questen, zu farmen, zu whatever. 
Éinfach raus vor die Tore Orgrimmars aufmounten und wegfliegen.


----------



## Deathknight3 (16. Februar 2010)

Redcastle schrieb:


> Wirklich gut wäre:
> 
> 40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig
> &
> ...



Dann könnten irgendwie nur die wenigsten Spieler fliegen und man würde nur noch sowas lesen:
Suchen Leute für ... Ruf-Run!


----------



## Mograin (16. Februar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Naja ich würd es eher so machen:
> 
> Orcs---------Windreiter
> Tauren------Chimären (wäre was, was die Tauren aushält
> ...



vieleicht sollte menschen die greifen mit den zwergen teilen und untote und trollen teilen fledermäuse ^^


----------



## numisel (16. Februar 2010)

Dann wärens doch aber keine Rassenmounts mehr oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre doch blöd, wenn du dir als, z.B. Troll den Wolf mit den Orcs teilen musste. Oder als Gnom nen Widder bekommst wie die Zwerge.

Obwohl der Greif aus meiner Sicht auch eher zu den Menschen passt. Aber so ein geflügeltes Pferd ist sicher auch nicht schlecht.
Nur den Skelettgreif find ich selbst nicht sehr überzeugend. Gibts Gegenvorschläge für die Untoten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Espe89 (16. Februar 2010)

Der Skelettgreif gehört zu den DK's. Für die Undead gibts doch Gargoyles (habt ihr denn noch nie den Flugmeister aus UC bentuzt???)

Zu den Zwergen gehören die Greifen, das ist lore technisch bereits so geklärt. So ein Pegasus würde dem Menschen zwar gut stehen, nur habe ich so einen in der ganzen Welt von WoW leider leider noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Topic: Vermutlich wird es wieder Gold kosten. Blizzard will einfach ein wenig Gold aus der Wirtschaft nehmen, aber ich finde es irgendwie doof. Für die Leute, die neu anfangen, die haben halt nicht so viel Gold übrig =/ Aber naja, wer fliegen will (was nur ein Luxus ist) der muss halt Gold besitzen (= Also könnte ich es irgendwie schon verkraften. So lange es keine 5k kostet =D

Am Liebsten wäre mir schon eine Questreihe, die kostenunverbindlich ist. Darf auch gern sehr sehr lang sein und mit der ein oder anderen Quest in Verbindung hängen, von mir aus auch mit der Story, hauptsache mal wieder nette Quests, die jeder machen muss (=


----------



## Mograin (16. Februar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Dann wärens doch aber keine Rassenmounts mehr oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



skelettgref hben ja die todesritter aber es gibt in nordend diese untoten adler/geier eine große reittier version von denen würde prima für die untoten passen würden


----------



## Bellthane (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich fände ne Quest zwar auch toller, nur wirds wohl wieder ein Goldbetrag werden. 5k mit Sicherheit nicht. Wäre ja dann genauso teuer, wie der epische Skill. Ich vermute mal das es so um die 3k liegen wird. Wenn man zb frisch nach Nordend kommt und man hat normal auf der Scherbenwelt gelevelt, hat man an die 1000 Gold. Wenn man dann den Wotlk-Levelcontent durch hat, dürfte man ca. bei 3 bis 5k Gold liegen. Kommt halt auch stark drauf an, wie man levelt und was man sich unterm leveln leistet.

Zudem wirds entweder ein [Pilotenschein] werden, oder, Achtung jetzt kommt er, [Katastrophenfliegen]. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fänds natürlich am schönsten, wenns gleich zu Beginn möglich ist, die ersten Stationen wären dann UC von oben und Hyjal betrachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magni (19. Februar 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Also ich fände ne Quest zwar auch toller, nur wirds wohl wieder ein Goldbetrag werden. 5k mit Sicherheit nicht. Wäre ja dann genauso teuer, wie der epische Skill. Ich vermute mal das es so um die 3k liegen wird. Wenn man zb frisch nach Nordend kommt und man hat normal auf der Scherbenwelt gelevelt, hat man an die 1000 Gold. Wenn man dann den Wotlk-Levelcontent durch hat, dürfte man ca. bei 3 bis 5k Gold liegen. Kommt halt auch stark drauf an, wie man levelt und was man sich unterm leveln leistet.
> 
> Zudem wirds entweder ein [Pilotenschein] werden, oder, Achtung jetzt kommt er, [Katastrophenfliegen].
> 
> ...




so hab ich mir das auch gedacht


----------



## numisel (2. März 2010)

> Der Skelettgreif gehört zu den DK's. Für die Undead gibts doch Gargoyles (habt ihr denn noch nie den Flugmeister aus UC bentuzt???)



Doch hab ich. Ich hab da Fledermäuse gesehen. Gargoyles eignen sich nicht als Flugreittiere, weil sei dazu zu senkrecht fliegen. Und passt auch irgendwie nicht.
Da find ich die Idee mit den Skelettadlern schon besser. Sieht auch besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> So ein Pegasus würde dem Menschen zwar gut stehen, nur habe ich so einen in der ganzen Welt von WoW leider leider noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen



Wird vermutlich auch nur selten zu sehen sein, aber das Modell existiert im Spiel. Das Mount von Arthas ist nämlich ein geflügeltes untotes Pferd. Und so wie es aussieht, kann man es eher als lebendes, als als totes Pferd ansehen. Dann noch ein bisschen an der Lore schnibbeln und du hast dein Pegasos bei den Menschen.




> Orcs---------Windreiter
> Tauren------Chimären (wäre was, was die Tauren aushält ) _oder irgendein Elementarwesen, wegen schamanistischen Bindungen und so_
> Trolle--------Fledermäuse
> Untote------Skelett_adler_
> ...



Mal die Änderungen und neue Ideen beigefügt.


----------



## mrlol_m (2. März 2010)

blizz selbst sagte das man ne q reihe machen uss


----------



## Isoclin (2. März 2010)

epische Flugmounts mit + 250% alter epic mounts haben jez schon 280% ...


----------



## mrlol_m (2. März 2010)

Isoclin schrieb:


> epische Flugmounts mit + 250% alter epic mounts haben jez schon 280% ...



sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (2. März 2010)

Isoclin schrieb:


> epische Flugmounts mit + 250% alter epic mounts haben jez schon 280% ...



Ich glaube, der Gute hat einfach ein paar Satzzeichen vergessen. Ich versuche mal auszubessern.

Epische Flugmounts mit +250%? Alter, Epic Mounts haben jetzt schon 280%.

Bezieht sich wohl darauf, dass vorhin wohl jemand gemeint hat, dass es neue FMs mit 250% Speed geben wird.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. März 2010)

es wird sommerwetterflug eingeführt

beweis es !

nun ja ich kan nicht


----------



## Tamîkus (2. März 2010)

mrlol_m schrieb:


> blizz selbst sagte das man ne q reihe machen uss



das sagten die in wotlk auch aber dan muste man plötzlich 1000g blechen	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilStorm (2. März 2010)

Ich wäre halt immernoch für die 300% Boden Reittiere...

''Und nun zum Unfall- und Staubericht von Radio Azeroth.
Auf der A18 zwischen Teufelswald und Eschental kam es zu einer frontal Kollision von Mensch -> Baum. 
Das Krankenmount war schon unterwegs zu der Unfallstelle, doch der Verunfallte starb an Kannabalismus von 3 Untoten.

Weitere Staumeldungen:

Zwischen dem Vorgebirge des Hügellands und des Arathibeckens, Östlichen- und Westlichen Pestländern und Beutebucht nach Sturmwind herrst weiterhin stockender Verkehr.

Das war Radio Azeroth, weiter gehts mit ''I am Murloc'' aus den 70ern!''

Is doch sauber ;D


----------



## MayoAmok (4. März 2010)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Aber naja, wer fliegen will (was nur ein Luxus ist) der muss halt Gold besitzen (= Also könnte ich es irgendwie schon verkraften. So lange es keine 5k kostet =D



Fliegen ist derzeit bereits kein Luxus mehr, sondern unerlässlich, um erfolgreich in den Sturmgipfeln und in Eiskrone Questen zu können. Ebenso wird es mit Cataclysm Questgebiete ist Azeroth geben, die eine gültige Fluglizenz erfordern. 

Eventuell wird für den ersten Char ein Mindestlevel und vielleicht eine Questreihe vonnöten sien. Vielleicht auch wieder ein Geldbetrag. Das Erbstücksystem wird wohl allerdings für die Twinks erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Bellthane (4. März 2010)

Ich würde Fliegen auch nicht mehr als Luxus bezeichnen, wie schon oben beschrieben, braucht man es unbedingt für Eiskrone und Sturmgipfel. Aber man sollte bedenken, dass es nicht für aktuelle Spieler leistbar sein soll, sondern für Neuanfänger. Ein alter Spieler kann schnell mal viel Gold auftreiben, er weiß wie alles läuft und so aber ein Neuling eben noch nicht so.

Wobei es, wie ich schon oft erwähnt habe, mit einem Goldbetrag wohl beglichen wird.

Aber wenn man bedenkt, was der wahre Grund für Kaltwetterflug war, nämlich das die Leute die Gebiete sehen, wäre es wohl wahrscheinlich, dass es eben für Azeroth so etwas nicht gibt, weil sich ja sowieso jeder die neu-designten Gebiete anschauen will, weil er sie von früher kennt.


----------



## LiamProd (4. März 2010)

Salona schrieb:


> Wenn man fliegen will ohne die Rufbedingung zu erreichen, wird man sofort von Elitekämpfer der Fraktion angegriffen.




Hm na klar, wenn ich unerlaubt in der Gegend herum fliege, kommt eine Schaar dieser Fraktion und wird mich ordentlich in den Boden prügeln.
Ich will nur hoffen das sie mir nicht noch mein Taschengeld wegnehmen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jim.Ex (4. März 2010)

Naja blizzard meinte zu Beta das einige leute zu doof wären um die Flugquest zu finden oder zu meistern
und gleichzeitig wollten sie das man nicht durchs fliegen die warth welt erkundet, nur blöd das man sich nach dalaran porten konnte 
und sich das fliegen in nordend mit lvl 70ig holen konnte.

Aber langsam geht es mir aufn sack für jeden charakter gold farmen zu müssen um zu fliegen, 
2 charaktere haben immernoch nicht epic fliegen, die anderen 2 mains schon.

Will ne Quest fürs fliegen in der Alten welt, von mir aus mit lvl 85ig, aber glaub eher das es um die 2k kosten wird damit man dort fliegen kann *g*


----------



## Xabre (4. März 2010)

Also wenn ich schon echte "harte Dollar" auf den Tisch legen muss, um das neue Add on zu haben, und somit die Spielinhalte erworben hab, sollte 10k Gold wohl nur ein schlechter Scherz sein.
Ich denke lvl 84-85 könnte eine mindestvorraussetzung werden, da man durch das fliegen in den alten/neuen Gebieten zu schnell wieder auf das LevelCap kommen würde.
Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie es wirklich sein wird, aber ich hoffe, dass sich die Quests, die einen zum Cap bringen, sich hoffentlich über ganz Azeroth verteilen werden. Warum sonst würde wohl alles umgestaltet werden? Nur um es sich einmal anzugucken bestimmt nicht.
Eine Questreihe, einschließlich Inis und/oder nem Raid, plus eventuellem lootluck wären doch mal eine Anregung und würde einiges hermachen. Wenn man dann noch 1-2k Gold innerhalb einer Quest dafür hinlegen müsste, wäre das auch ok.
Dies könnte ja auch in irgendeiner Form wie mit dem Ramponierten Schwertgriff ablaufen. Da muss man auch spezielle mats besorgen (die erheblich teurer sind).

Ich spinn mal etwas zusammen:

Die Q-Reihe startet beim Flugmeister in Dala oder einer der jeweiligen Rassenhauptstädte. Dann wird man ein wenig durch die Gegend gescheucht, und einem wird die neue Story etwas näher gebracht. Dann kommen 1-2 Instanzen-Quests um irgendwelche Gegenstände zu besorgen, welche eine geringe Droprate haben (so ist man auch quasi gezwungen, die inis zu nutzen). Irgendwann zum Schluss, muss man eine Raid-Ini besuchen, an deren Ende, man dann für 1k Gold oder irgendwelche gefarmten Gegenstände die "Erlaubnis" fürs fliegen bekommt.
Und zu all dem könnte sich ja diese Q-Reihe bis hin zu einer gewissen Stufe hinziehen (lvl84 oder 85), also die Quests Stufenabhängig machen.


----------



## Bellthane (5. März 2010)

Also ich finde die Idee gut, glaube aber, dass sie dir, wenn du sie 2 mal machst (mit Twinks und so), sowas von aufn Sack geht. Zudem werden dann wieder einige Leute rumheulen, weil sie in den Raids nicht mitgenommen werden. Ich finds dann auch doof, wenn du Dropglück haben musst, damit du Fliegen kannst. Ich hab bis heute noch nie den Schwertgriff droppen sehen und würde es doof finden, wenn ich mir den Loot mit anderen teilen müsste. Wenn dann sollte es wirklich so wie beim Schwertgriff ablaufen, dass man in die Instanz rein muss und irgendwas spezielles mitnehmen muss. So in der Art wie damals beim Epicmount Quest vom Hexer, wo man den Wichtel in ein Labor hat bringen müssen.


----------



## numisel (5. März 2010)

Die Idee ist zwar super. Aber sie wird nicht so umgesetzt werden. Denn Hyjal allein, eine der zwei Startgebiete, kann man nur mit dem Flugmount durchquesten.

Ich würde auch eine Questline bevorzugen. Dann aber so nach dem Motto:
Wir kommen aus dem kalten Northrend ins zerstörte Azeroth zurück. Dort sollen wir ein paar Aufklärungsflüge mit einem gesponsorten Flugmount unternehmen und die Schäden in der Nähe der Hauptstädte untersuchen. Dann sollen wir das Ganze ein bisschen ausweiten und um die Stützpunkte Ausschau halten. Dann den ein oder anderen Drachen aus der Luft schießen. Und schon hat man seine Meisterprüfung geschafft und kann durch die Lavaklumpen, die vom Himmel regnen, durchzusteuern.

Und an die Leute, die sich beschweren, dass für den dritten und vierten Twink keine Kohle da ist, ein kleiner Tipp:
Lasst es sein oder macht mal die Dailys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat bei meinen vier Chars geholfen.


----------



## Kæran (5. März 2010)

Ich fände so nen Daily-Marathon à la Netherschwingen angemessen
Das man beim fliegen sich denken kann: Man, das hab ich mir endlich verdient!


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. März 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Ich fände so nen Daily-Marathon à la Netherschwingen angemessen
> Das man beim fliegen sich denken kann: Man, das hab ich mir endlich verdient!



Genau, so richtig fordern und spannend... Also übersetzt: Farmen, farmen, farmen und zur Abwechslung farmen. Und wer darauf keine Lust hat, ist dann ein B00n, der alles leichter haben will.


----------



## Orgoron (8. März 2010)

Ne Quest wär doch Mist weil die wieder einige nicht finden und 1000 g sind viel Geld.

Ich denke wir drücken beim Flugmeister in der Haupstadt 500 g ab und düsen dann mit 310 % durch die Kante da Azeroth doch recht gross ist.


----------



## Vyla (8. März 2010)

Redcastle schrieb:


> Wirklich gut wäre:
> 
> 40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig
> &
> ...



Sehr schön. ^^ Noch besser gefällt mir:

Levelt einen Char auf Stufe 60, welcher nach dem 01.01.2011 erstellt wurde. Tretet auf dem Weg zu Level 60 keiner Gruppe bei, in der sich Spieler befinden die mehr als 5 Level über eurem sind. Dieser Char kann mit Stufe 60 Accountgebundene Fluglizenzen für Azeroth kaufen. ^^

Aber ernsthaft. Alles ist besser als einfach Gold zu bezahlen.


----------



## XRayFanatic (8. März 2010)

Flugtier beschwören, draufsitzen, losfliegen

Was soll ich da noch unnötige Questreihen machen ?? Manche haben Einfälle, furchtbar .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (8. März 2010)

Vyla schrieb:


> Sehr schön. ^^ Noch besser gefällt mir:
> 
> Levelt einen Char auf Stufe 60, welcher nach dem 01.01.2011 erstellt wurde. Tretet auf dem Weg zu Level 60 keiner Gruppe bei, in der sich Spieler befinden die mehr als 5 Level über eurem sind. Dieser Char kann mit Stufe 60 Accountgebundene Fluglizenzen für Azeroth kaufen. ^^
> 
> Aber ernsthaft. Alles ist besser als einfach Gold zu bezahlen.



^^lol


----------



## Bellthane (8. März 2010)

Jim.Ex schrieb:


> Naja blizzard meinte zu Beta das einige leute zu doof wären um die Flugquest zu finden oder zu meistern
> und gleichzeitig wollten sie das man nicht durchs fliegen die warth welt erkundet, nur blöd das man sich nach dalaran porten konnte
> und sich das fliegen in nordend mit lvl 70ig holen konnte.



Mich würde interessieren, wo du das bitte gesehen hast. Also ich konnte mir erst mit Lvl 77 Fliegen holen und für meinen Twink auch erst als ich 80 war.



			
				XRayFanatic schrieb:
			
		

> Flugtier beschwören, draufsitzen, losfliegen
> 
> Was soll ich da noch unnötige Questreihen machen ?? Manche haben Einfälle, furchtbar ....



Wir haben ja nicht solche Einfälle, sondern die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass Blizz es wieder über Gold machen wird, da nicht sofort jeder fliegen soll. Vielen wäre es aber lieber, dass man es über eine Questreihe macht, da lange Questreihen toll sind und man dadurch etwas Geschichte rüberbringen kann.

Mit wär es natürlich auch um einiges lieber, wenn man gleich wegstarten kann, dann könnte ich mir das Addon holen und mich gleich mal mit dem Mount auf den Weg machen und die neue und überarbeiteten Gebiete erkunden.


----------



## Chiichi (8. März 2010)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Ich wäre halt immernoch für die 300% Boden Reittiere...
> 
> ''Und nun zum Unfall- und Staubericht von Radio Azeroth.
> Auf der A18 zwischen Teufelswald und Eschental kam es zu einer frontal Kollision von Mensch -> Baum.
> ...


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hab null bock dann wieder gold blechen zu müssen am anfang waren die 1 k viel für mich da ich immer alles gleich ausgeben muss für mounts usw ^^

sollen se ne lange q reihe machen >_>
casual gamer können ja dann trotzdem inis gehn/leveln/raiden und nebenbei die q machen
naja mal hoffen dass es gute alchi rezepte gibt dann verdient sich schnell was in cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thsme (8. März 2010)

Wie steht das wohl mit dem Entdecker Titel?

Wenn man letzendlich fliegen kann wird der ja viel leichter zu holen sein, oder wird es den nicht mehr geben?


----------



## Tschambalaia (8. März 2010)

Sry, nichts gegen den Spass der hinter ner Quest steckt, aber:
Ich hab mir bis hin nach WotLk stufenweise das Mount bezahlt und konnte direkt losfliegen. Warum sollte das jetzt in Cata anders sein? Ich finde es gibt genug Dinge, die zuviel Zeit kosten in WoW, da passt das wies ist mit den Mounts ganz gut. Und ich fände es offengesagt auch ne Frechheit, wenn ich mir zum Erlernen wieder Gold zusammenfarmen darf, weil es einfach keinen Grund gibt, dafür Gold zu verlangen. Mal logisch gesehen haben wir in Northend gelernt, mit unserem Mount in kalter (!) Luft zu fliegen. Warum müsste ich was zahlen? Um meinem Vogel wieder beizubringen, dass er jetzt in warmer Luft fliegen kann? Oder womöglich als Schutzgold an die Lufthansa?
Also bin keiner der über sowas rumjammert oder ein Problem mit seinem Gold hat, aber ich wär dafür, dass man ab einem bestimmten Level ne geringe Menge an Gold abgibt und wieder fliegen darf, oder noch besser das Gold weglassen und die Leute einfach fliegen lassen wenn sie 84 sind.
Ich mein, ich les hier was von "letzte Quest nen Raid bestreiten", damit man anschliessend wieder sein Mount fliegen darf. Öhhh....hallo??! Dann verlang ich aber Alar oder nen Legendary als Flugmount.


----------



## Orgoron (9. März 2010)

thsme schrieb:


> Wie steht das wohl mit dem Entdecker Titel?
> 
> Wenn man letzendlich fliegen kann wird der ja viel leichter zu holen sein, oder wird es den nicht mehr geben?



Entdecker ist dann wohl in der form nicht mehr möglich da alles überarbeitet wird und wird somit eine Heldentat (Entdecker der alten Welt oder so)

Gute Idee oder ?


----------



## radio-activ (9. März 2010)

Questreihe find ich blöd, spätestens beim dritten Twink nerft die nur noch


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (9. März 2010)

es wird wieder aufs selbe hinauslaufen.Wenn genug Spieler heulen wird Blizz das Game anpassen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (9. März 2010)

Redcastle schrieb:


> Wirklich gut wäre:
> 
> 40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig
> &
> ...



Damit nur diejenigen Fliegen können, welche in WoW raidmässig nichts reissen, weil sie mit dem Gesicht über die Tastatur rollen und dies fürs Ruf-und Mountfarmen ausreicht?


----------



## Andoral1990 (9. März 2010)

in IF beim flughafen macht man flugstunden und erhält ne fluglizenz.


----------



## Slarianox (9. März 2010)

FlowerMEGApower schrieb:


> Das mit den Greifen in Nistigipfel wäre doch ne Idee und die Horde müsste ins Steinkrallengebirge sich einen Windreiter suchen soll ja eh pvp mäßig dort abgehen.
> 
> Aber wir werde am Ende doch wohl wieder goldfarmen müssen .
> 
> ...



Zum Thema rassenflugmounts hätt ich en paar ideeen,
Nachtelf Hyppo,
Zwerg Greif,
Gnom so ne art gyrokopter,
Mensch - :S
Draenei - :S
Orc Windreiter 
Troll Fledermaus
Blutelf Drachenfalke
Tauren - xD
Untote irgend so en skelett verschleiss der Menschen Mounts wie bei den lvl 60er mounts auch^^
Worgen - :S
Goblins AUch so was mechanisches wie bei gnomen halt nur goblintechnisch^^


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

Ich habe die Monsteridee:

Es werden nicht 1.000g sondern ... jetzt kommts !! Haltet euch fest!!! 2.000g!!! .. <.<


----------



## Littletall (10. März 2010)

Eine Questreihe wäre echt schön... (in WotLK gabs eine? Wie war die denn, Betatester?), aber wahrscheinlich müssen wir wieder nur Gold blechen.
Halt! Es gibt doch eine Quest ^^ Gehe zum Fluglehrer *lach*


Zu Rassenflugmounts hatte ich mir auch mal Gedanken gemacht und auch mit meinem Freund drüber geredet. Ich liste mal auf:

Menschen -> Greifen, weil mir für sie einfach nichts eingefallen ist.
Zwerge -> Greifen natürlich, die Wildhammer Zwerge sind der lebende Beweis, dass Greifen und Zwerge zusammengehören.
Nachtelfen -> Hippogryphen, wie schon in WC III schön zu sehen ist.
Gnome -> Ich finde die jetzige Ingenieurs-Flugmaschine sehr passend für Gnome.
Draenei -> Zuerst dachten wir an riesige Motten, aber ich finde eine vorher gesagte Idee mit den Netherrochen viel passender für Draenei.
Worgen -> Hm, da hab ich leider keine Ahnung, auf was Worgen fliegen könnten.

Orcs -> Windreiter natürlich. In WC III hatte ich immer ein paar Windreiter parat ^^
Tauren -> Das war schwierig, am ehesten dachte ich noch an die Drachen, aber dann sind wir auf Schimären gekommen, so richtig große, die einen Tauren problemlos tragen können.
Untote -> Fledermäuse. Übrigens gingen auch Gargoyles, man wird in einer Nordend Quest mal von einem getragen und ist einfach zwischen seine Füße geklemmt. Aber Fledermäuse passen perfekt.
Trolle -> Zu denen habe ich mir große Windnattern vorgestellt. Werden auch immer von ihnen verehrt.
Blutelfen -> Drachenfalken natürlich. Blutelfen sehen auf Drachenfalken am Besten aus.
Goblins -> Die kriegen so eine Art Raketenflugzeug ^^


Bei den Flugmaschinen für Goblins und Gnome hab ich mir noch gedacht, dass sie vielleicht eine Art kleines witziges Gimmick kriegen könnten, was einfach nur zur Show ist. Geschwindigkeitsschub mit Versagensgefahr oder das Raketenflugzeug hat tatsächlich ein paar kleine Bomben an Bord. Wie beim Ingenieursberuf. Wäre doch ganz witzig.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (10. März 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Eine Questreihe wäre echt schön... (in WotLK gabs eine? Wie war die denn, Betatester?), aber wahrscheinlich müssen wir wieder nur Gold blechen.
> Halt! Es gibt doch eine Quest ^^ Gehe zum Fluglehrer *lach*


Die Questreihe die in der beta Kaltwetterflug als Belohnung hatte, gibt es immernoch im Sholazarbecken, nur jetzt eben ohne Kaltwetterflug am ende^^
Die Quest die Kaltwetterflug als Belohnung hatte, ist die wo man mit dem Flugzeug zur Lawine fliegt, angegriffen wird und dann mit dem demolierten Flugzeug zurück zum Questgeber muss.

Liebe Grüße
Fetti


----------



## bloodstained (10. März 2010)

Ne gut verpackte Questreihe wär mich auch lieber

Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es ne neue Fraktion für Horde und Ally seperat gibt, bei der man ab Wohlwollend und sagen wir mal lv82 dann das Fliegen erlenen kann für 2k Gold...
Ruf Steigerung ist durch das abschließen bestimmter Quests möglich und ab Erführchtig winkt dann ein Horde bzw Allly eigenes Mount als Belohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von mir aus auch wie bei den Netherschwingen aber nicht ganz so "farm-lastig"

Halt irgendsowas in der Art aber einfach nur kaufen kann ich mir garnich vorstellen...geht ja immerhin um das Fliegen schlechthin in der großen, weiten, neu aufpolierten dafür aber nichtmehr ganz so klassischen Welt!
nagut bis es soweit ist heissts abwarten und Tee/Cola/iwas frisches trinken!
_

bloody~_


----------



## Morfeus3108 (10. März 2010)

Redcastle schrieb:


> Wirklich gut wäre:
> 
> 40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig
> &
> ...




Also wer sowas schreibt, der ist für mich entweder Arbeitslos, oder ist noch Tenager der jeden Tag Stundenlang Zeit hat am Rechner zu sitzen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. März 2010)

Bedingung? Was für ne Bedingung?.... einfach nach Teldrassil... dort ganz im Norden werdet ihr nen Wasserfall am äusseren rand finden... dort runterjumpen.... und ihr werdet sehen ihr werden sehr sehr lange fliegen... kosten = 0


----------



## Eltin (10. März 2010)

Redcastle schrieb:


> Wirklich gut wäre:
> 
> 40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig
> &
> ...



/sign


----------



## Eltin (10. März 2010)

Morfeus3108 schrieb:


> Also wer sowas schreibt, der ist für mich entweder Arbeitslos, oder ist noch Tenager der jeden Tag Stundenlang Zeit hat am Rechner zu sitzen.



Ich habs, arbeite 40 Stunden, hab RL, hab weitere Hobbys


----------



## Littletall (10. März 2010)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> Die Questreihe die in der beta Kaltwetterflug als Belohnung hatte, gibt es immernoch im Sholazarbecken, nur jetzt eben ohne Kaltwetterflug am ende^^
> Die Quest die Kaltwetterflug als Belohnung hatte, ist die wo man mit dem Flugzeug zur Lawine fliegt, angegriffen wird und dann mit dem demolierten Flugzeug zurück zum Questgeber muss.



Danke dir. Hey, ich hab die Quest gemacht und so schwer ist die auch wieder nicht. Sollte man halt nur sanft hingeführt werden. Find ich jetzt ziemlich schwachsinnig, dass man statt der Quest Gold ausgeben muss.


----------



## numisel (10. März 2010)

> Zu Rassenflugmounts hatte ich mir auch mal Gedanken gemacht und auch mit meinem Freund drüber geredet. Ich liste mal auf:
> 
> Menschen -> Greifen, weil mir für sie einfach nichts eingefallen ist.
> Zwerge -> Greifen natürlich, die Wildhammer Zwerge sind der lebende Beweis, dass Greifen und Zwerge zusammengehören.
> ...



An sich sind die Ideen ganz gut. Aber einige Dinge hät ich schon zu bemängeln:
- Wenn Menschen und Zwerge Greifen haben, seien sie auch ein bisschen unterschiedlich, sinds ja eigentlich keine Rassenmounts mehr.
- zu den Worgen fand ich die eingeworfene Idee mit dem Raben ganz gut
- Untote und Fledermäuse passt zwar in WoW zusammen, aber an sich kommen die Fledermäuse von den Trollen. Da du ja WC3 gespielt hast, kennst du sicher noch die Fledermausflieger da. Die gibts übrigens auch in ZG, waren damals nicht so toll für ein Raid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Die Windnattern würden zwar passen, aber wie vorher schon geschrieben, gehören denen eigentlich die Fledermäuse

Wenn du ein oder zwei Seiten vorher guckst, findest du eine Liste von mir, die deiner eigentlich sehr ähnlich ist. Da sieht man doch schon, bei welchen Völkern es sehr einfach ist und bei welchen man noch ein bisschen überlegen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit den Gimmicks find ich ne geniale Idee. Bei den Goblins kanns passieren, dass das Triebwerk beim Turboboost überhitzt und du nur noch mit 50% Geschwindigkeit fliegst. Und bei den Gnomen bauen wir einen Kurzstreckenport (ähnlich wie Blinzeln) ein, der dann im besten Fall in einer Schrumpfung des Fliegers endet. Natürlich wird man dann auch langsamer. Wäre ja fies, wenn die Gobbos verlangsamt werden und die Gnome nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. März 2010)

> Hm na klar, wenn ich unerlaubt in der Gegend herum fliege, kommt eine Schaar dieser Fraktion und wird mich ordentlich in den Boden prügeln.
> Ich will nur hoffen das sie mir nicht noch mein Taschengeld wegnehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So ist das, wir hauen Arthas aus den Stiefeln und werden dann von 2 Hampelmännern vom Flugmount geholt... YES!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. März 2010)

Warum sollte man doppelt für das Fliegen zahlen? Ich denke, dass das Fliegen vorerst weiterhin mit Level 60 möglich sein wird und keine 'neuen' Kosten verursacht. Was ist der aktuelle Preis - 600G zzgl. Mount? Der Grund für die Fähigkeit 'Kaltwetterflug' ist ja nur der, dass Nordend nicht direkt von Anfang an durchflogen werden kann. Sonst hätten alle Zonen bis Level 77 als Flugquestzonen entwickelt werden müssen. Das wäre sicherlich nicht sinnvoll. Gleiches galt ja auch für die Scherbenwelt. Der Grund, dass dort jetzt schon mit Level 60 geflogen werden darf liegt ja daran, dass Blizzard die Aufenthaltszeit in der Scherbe verkürzen wollte. Also, fliegen in der alten Welt zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die Questzonen durchlaufen worden sind. Bei Cataclysm werden die neuen Zonen Level 78-85 auch sicher nicht von Anfang an beflogen werden können. Kann man meinen Gedanken folgen?


----------



## numisel (10. März 2010)

> Bei Cataclysm werden die neuen Zonen Level 78-85 auch sicher nicht von Anfang an beflogen werden können



Soweit ich gehört habe, glaub hier auf buffed, wird Hyjal eine der Anfangszonen sein. Und da muss man fliegen können, um ordentlich zu questen. Also gehe ich von einer sehr frühen Zahlung oder einfach garkeiner aus. Wenn überhaupt eine Quest, aber mehr nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alirev (10. März 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> An sich sind die Ideen ganz gut. Aber einige Dinge hät ich schon zu bemängeln:
> - Wenn Menschen und Zwerge Greifen haben, seien sie auch ein bisschen unterschiedlich, sinds ja eigentlich keine Rassenmounts mehr.
> - zu den Worgen fand ich die eingeworfene Idee mit dem Raben ganz gut
> - Untote und Fledermäuse passt zwar in WoW zusammen, aber an sich kommen die Fledermäuse von den Trollen. Da du ja WC3 gespielt hast, kennst du sicher noch die Fledermausflieger da. Die gibts übrigens auch in ZG, waren damals nicht so toll für ein Raid...
> ...



ich hätt jetzt spontan für die trolle diese pterodactyl dinger aus ungoro vorgeschlagen, da sie ja auch schon raptoren haben


----------



## Littletall (11. März 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> - Untote und Fledermäuse passt zwar in WoW zusammen, aber an sich kommen die Fledermäuse von den Trollen. Da du ja WC3 gespielt hast, kennst du sicher noch die Fledermausflieger da. Die gibts übrigens auch in ZG, waren damals nicht so toll für ein Raid...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Huch? Es gab Fledermausflugtrolle in WC III? Die muss ich verpasst haben. Kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern. ZG hab ich leider nicht geraidet. Zu Classic Zeiten hatte ich keine Zeit für Raiden ^^



> Und das mit den Gimmicks find ich ne geniale Idee. Bei den Goblins kanns passieren, dass das Triebwerk beim Turboboost überhitzt und du nur noch mit 50% Geschwindigkeit fliegst. Und bei den Gnomen bauen wir einen Kurzstreckenport (ähnlich wie Blinzeln) ein, der dann im besten Fall in einer Schrumpfung des Fliegers endet. Natürlich wird man dann auch langsamer. Wäre ja fies, wenn die Gobbos verlangsamt werden und die Gnome nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig gut weitergeführt. Das würde das Spiel atmosphärischer noch ein wenig witziger machen. Auch wenn sich bestimmt ein paar Leute aufregen würden, wenn das Gimmick wieder fehlschlägt (wobei es ja nicht benutzt werden muss).


----------



## Schnitzi (11. März 2010)

Redcastle schrieb:


> Wirklich gut wäre:
> 
> 40 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig
> &
> ...



Hmm, angenommen du hast 10 chars auf LvL 80, würdest du für 10 chars 100 mounts kaufen/farmen und jeweils 40 fraktionen pushen?


----------



## Kanubelkarl (11. März 2010)

ich fände es sau gut nochmal durch die ganse welt zu reisen um fliegen zu dürfen,
da sieht man wenigstens nochmal alles


----------



## Schank (11. März 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Sollten es so machen, dass man entweder 1k (oder so) zahlen muss um den Skill zu bekommen oder wenn man eine (lange) Questreihe macht bekommt man es für nur 500 Gold und einen Heldentat Erfolg dazu.
> 
> So hat jeder was er will ^^
> 
> ...




Das finde ich auch eine gute Idee, gerade da Spieler die nur einen Main haben sich das Gold sparen können, jene die nur dem 10. Twink fliegen kaufen wollen dann die Zeit für die Questreihe sparen können.


----------



## bloodstained (12. März 2010)

Für mehrere twinks ist es ja jetzt schon übel :S und wenn man dann nochma 3k+ bezahlen müsste wär man schon arm drann! normales fliegen+episches fliegen+kaltwetterflug(falls benötigt)+"Classic" Fliegen...also wer sich das für mehrer twinks leisten kann muss viel Zeit und Gold mitbringen^^

Mir wär es lieber wenn es nur noch eine art von Fliegen geben würde...normales ab 60 und dann halt schnelles wobei es dann egal wird wo man fliegt ob Scherbenwelt/Nordend/Azeroth...Weil extra nach Dalaran 1000g für Fliegen bezahlen in Nordend wo man evtl eh garnichmehr is(Wozu?)...wenns Fliegen nur für die Scherbenwelt geben würde(sagen wir ma Höllenfeuerflug^^), würde es auch nur jeder 5. holen weils eh nichmehr zwingend notwendig gewesen wär und sein würde.
Wenn man hört das alles andre aufn kopf gestellt wird, dann evtl auch dies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...vielleicht bekommt man ja dann auch das normale Fliegen durch ne Quest+Gold?


----------



## sedonium (12. März 2010)

fliegen in azeroth wird vmtl. ca. 50k gold kosten


----------



## bloodstained (12. März 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> fliegen in azeroth wird vmtl. ca. 50k gold kosten



sehr unwarscheinlich da einige Quests und Gebiete wie schon in Nordend darauf ausgelegt sein werden, dass man sie leichter oder ganz und gar nur mit Flugmount erreichen/beenden kann.
Es wird weder nur für pro gamer noch für hardcore zocker erreichbar sein die neue "alte" Welt von oben sehen zu dürfen...wenn wir auch nur eins von Blizzard gelernt haben dann das, dass es sehr casual freundlich gestaltet wird.
Also weder 50k Gold noch 100Mounts+zig Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig(was das twinken schier unmöglich gestalten würde)...


----------



## sedonium (12. März 2010)

@ bloodstained

Hmm ich glaub kaum, dass es mit Cataclysm schwer sein wird an 50k gold zu kommen.

Es gibt ja jetzt schon zig spieler, die das Goldcap überschritten haben (250k Gold oder so)

Somit denke ich, dass in cataclysm wie in alter manier alles viel teurer sein wird,

man aber auch viel leichter an gold rankommt (höhere questbelohnungen etc)


----------



## bloodstained (12. März 2010)

@sedonium

Echt so viele? Hmm ich kenne persönlich niemanden der so viel Gold besitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vorallem auf neu entstandenen Realms, wie es auch sicher wieder ein paar geben wird mit cataclysm, werdn die leute so schnell nicht an 50k gold kommen...und da ja auch jetzt schon alles (casual)spielerfreundlich gestaltet wird, das auch wirklich jeder den vollen content in kurzer Zeit sehen soll glaube ich wirklich nich das sie auf die vielleicht 20%(wenn überhaupt so viel) mit 50k gold+.
Nicht jeder spielt schon seid zig Jahren um sich solch ein Vermögen leisten zu können....spiele selber schon einige Jährchen und auch ich kam nie wirklich über 5k gold da es schnell durch wichtige Besorgungen wie zb. episches Fliegen, dual skillung, juwelen, verzauberungen, repkosten, twinks, usw wieder geleert wurde. Ohne ständiges Farmen und daily questen ist es nicht so einfach an so eine Menge Gold zu kommen und das wird sicher auch nicht im Interesse von Blizard sein.


----------



## Hubukus (12. März 2010)

eine schöne questreihe bestehend aus 25 quests(je 5 quests pro lvl von 80 bis 85),die natürlich fortlaufend ist und mit 80,bzw der ersten quest, beginnt und mit 85 nach der letzten quest endet....anschliessend ne schöne videosequenz und schon kann man fliegen


----------



## BlizzLord (15. März 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Gnome------Minihelikopter



Schön das du den ingis in den Arsch trittst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (19. März 2010)

Dann wohl eher doch sowas wie eine Mechanische Schwalbe oder so für Gnome. Immerhin versuchen die ja, die Natur zu immitieren. Oder ein mechanischer Greif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnullermaus (19. März 2010)

was ich glaub das ist das man eine quest erledigen muss in der "erzählt wird" wieso totesschwinge azeroth zerstört hat und das man am einfachsten durch die zerstörte welt durch kommt wenn man fliegen kann vermutung oder man geht zu einen flug lehrer kitzelt ihn und ding fliegen in azeroth


----------



## Petu (19. März 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Als ally sollte man ins hinterland geschickt werden und im nistgipfel sich seinen greifen mit ner quest für 500 g pimpem lassen,
> das fänd ich gut
> (...)



FERKEL!


----------



## Fusselbirne (19. März 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> @ bloodstained
> 
> Hmm ich glaub kaum, dass es mit Cataclysm schwer sein wird an 50k gold zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Rofl,zeig mir mal Screenshots von min. 100 Spielern,die 250k Gold haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube,du lebst in einer Traumwelt...


----------



## Mograin (21. März 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> An sich sind die Ideen ganz gut. Aber einige Dinge hät ich schon zu bemängeln:
> - Wenn Menschen und Zwerge Greifen haben, seien sie auch ein bisschen unterschiedlich, sinds ja eigentlich keine Rassenmounts mehr.
> - zu den Worgen fand ich die eingeworfene Idee mit dem Raben ganz gut
> - Untote und Fledermäuse passt zwar in WoW zusammen, aber an sich kommen die Fledermäuse von den Trollen. Da du ja WC3 gespielt hast, kennst du sicher noch die Fledermausflieger da. Die gibts übrigens auch in ZG, waren damals nicht so toll für ein Raid...
> ...



Allianz
Menschen--Greifen(mit der greifen panzerung die sie in burning Crused hatten)
Gnome------Gyrocopter in gnomergan farben(Lila und Gelb) und gnomen wappen
Zwerge-----Adler(Ich weiß Zwerge reiten Greifen aber die Eisenschmidenzwerge sollten sich Wildhammertwergen unterscheiden)
Nachtelfen-Hippogreifen
Draenei-----Netherrochen finde ich auch toll nur diese sollten auch gepanzert sein^^
Worgen----Raben

Horde
Orcs---Windreiter mit der panzerung die sie in burnig crused hatten
Tauren---Chimären 
Trolle--Pteradon(Flugsauria in ur'goro)ich weiß zu trollen passen fledermäuse aber der dunkelsperrstamm können ja sozusagen pterdons als zeichen der stärke und des mutes bennutzen wie sie es bei raptoren tun
Untote---Verseuchte/untote fledermäuse also am kopf keine haut wie bei den untoten gnollen nd blauleuchtende augen und die flügel zerfetzt und vergamelt
Blutelfen---Drachenfalken mit panzerung
Goblins So was wie die bomber oder wie die flugzeuge heißen
also wen ich blizzard wäre hätte ich so gemacht^^


----------



## Jiwari (21. März 2010)

Ganz banal:
Man muss Stufe 85 erreichen und wieder ein mal 1000-5000 Goldstücke hinblättern.

Sorry, aber so und nicht anders wird es wohl wieder aussehen, bisher hat Blizzard keinerlei Anstalten gemacht dies zu ändern wobei gerade WotLK die Möglichkeiten dazu geboten hätte, z.b. per Phasing einen kleinen Flugkurs (o.ä.) über Dalaran einzubauen.


----------



## AlphaChris (21. März 2010)

Ich hoffe das das Fliegen in der alten Welt direkt ab lv 80 möglich sein wird, in den neuen Bereich (wie Hyjal und Uldum) sollte es nachdem man zb. den Rufstand wohlwollend bei einer der neuen Fraktionen hat fliegen können. Dann startet eine kleine Quest wo man zu einer bestimmten person nahe dem Rüstmeister der Fraktion geschickt wird und dann die Flugberechtigung für das Gebiet bekommt. Das alles ohne zusätzliche Kosten, da man bis dahin genug für Flugskill und Mounts ausgegeben hat.


----------



## Bellthane (22. März 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Ganz banal:
> Man muss Stufe 85 erreichen und wieder ein mal 1000-5000 Goldstücke hinblättern.
> 
> Sorry, aber so und nicht anders wird es wohl wieder aussehen, bisher hat Blizzard keinerlei Anstalten gemacht dies zu ändern wobei gerade WotLK die Möglichkeiten dazu geboten hätte, z.b. per Phasing einen kleinen Flugkurs (o.ä.) über Dalaran einzubauen.



Das wäre ja gewesen, wenn nicht einige Spieler zu dumm dafür wären, auf einem Mob am Flugplatz zu klicken, der ein riesengroßes Gelbes Rufzeichen über seinen Schädel hat. Die Quest gibts nach wie vor im Spiel, jedoch hat man sich dazu entschieden, dass man lieber Gold bezahlen lässt, weil einige Spieler zu faul dafür waren.


----------



## Adenedhel (22. März 2010)

Sorry wenn ich da nun ein Bischen das Flamen anfange aber das passt da genauso mit rein wie in jeden anderen Forenberich....

Solange es spieler giebt die rumheulen eine Questfolge von 3 Questen wäre zu lange und das man mit 13 g pro dayli zu wenig bekommt wird blizz das immer wieter alles nur mit gold regeln da sie angst haben solche spieler zu verlieren.... 

Es ist Lächerlich da leute die das spiel spielen wegen den Questen und dem spass dahinter auf verarscht werden auf dauer. 

Lg Adenedhel


----------



## Angita (22. März 2010)

Hi,

die vorgeschlagenen Reittiere finde ich sehr gut, diese sollte man aber nur mit einer sehr langen Questreihe erhalten.

Für den Abschluss der Questreihe wäre es sicher eine feine Sache, wenn man sich sein Reittier zähmen muss.
* Mit 5 Mann ab zu den Wild-Reittieren
* Sein Tierchen sattel und via Kristall zähmen (den Sattel muss man sich in der Q-Reihe erarbeiten)
* Der Rest der Gruppe hält die aufgebrachte Herde in Zaum
* Man darf kein Tier töten = Heiler muss Tiere und Gruppe am Leben erhalten

Sowas wäre schöner als 1k-1,5k Gold zu löhnen, aber das kommt eher nicht, zuviele finden Quest als nervig.


So far
Angita


----------



## BlackSun84 (22. März 2010)

Angita schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die vorgeschlagenen Reittiere finde ich sehr gut, diese sollte man aber nur mit einer sehr langen Questreihe erhalten.
> 
> ...



Sowas wäre schöner, aber im Jahre 2010 ist sowas in WoW nicht mehr möglich. 2005 und 2006 wäre sowas gut gewesen, 2007 und 2008 noch ok, aber bei der heutigen WoW-Spielerschaft? Die farmen lieber wochenlang 100.000 Gold und zahlen das fürs Fliegen in Azeroth. Der Rest ist zu anstrengend und verlangt mehr als hirntotes Farmen.


----------



## Bellthane (22. März 2010)

Das Problem liegt ja meistens dann darin, dass man die Questreihe beim ersten Mal super toll findet, aber sich die "Mühe" mit einem Twink nicht mehr machen möchte, weil der vllt nur zum Farmen da ist.


----------



## Nivbeth (22. März 2010)

Angita schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die vorgeschlagenen Reittiere finde ich sehr gut, diese sollte man aber nur mit einer sehr langen Questreihe erhalten.
> 
> ...




An und für sich find ich die Idee echt nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber einen Haken sehe ich da als Heiler schon: Wie willst du denn ein Mob bzw. ein Reittier, das rot markiert ist (schließlich musst du es ja zuerst zähmen) heilen können? Das Tierchen wird dir ja bestimmt nicht freundlich gesinnt sein, wenn du es seiner Freiheit beraubst ;D

Aber wie gesagt, prinzipiell eine schöne Idee, jedoch leider etwas zu spät. Zu Classic Zeiten wäre das der absolute Hit gewesen. Vor allem hätte es gut zu den damaligen Questreihen gepasst - siehe Onyxia, MC usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da waren die Leute noch geduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher.. ~


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. März 2010)

und wenn ich ehrlich bin sage ich: quests nerven


----------



## BlackSun84 (22. März 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und wenn ich ehrlich bin sage ich: quests nerven




Das kenne ich. Mich nervt es auch, in Rennspielen Rennen fahren zu müssen.


----------



## Snatchel (22. März 2010)

FlowerMEGApower schrieb:


> Das mit den Greifen in Nistigipfel wäre doch ne Idee und die Horde müsste ins Steinkrallengebirge sich einen Windreiter suchen soll ja eh pvp mäßig dort abgehen.
> 
> Aber wir werde am Ende doch wohl wieder goldfarmen müssen .
> 
> ...



Es tut mir Leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber die Windreiter gehören den Verlassenen nicht den Orcs.


----------



## BlackSun84 (22. März 2010)

Snatchel schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber die Windreiter gehören den Verlassenen nicht den Orcs.



Es tut mir leid, aber die Windreiter gehören seit WarCraft 3 zu den Orcs.


----------



## TippEx95 (25. März 2010)

Ne quest wäre lustiger als einfach gold blechen aber sie sollte auch nicht zu übertrieben sein


----------



## Löx1 (25. März 2010)

am Besten sone Flug-verfolguns-Quest wie bei den Netherwings ^^ die hatten stil und brauchten wenigstens ein BISSCHEN Skill ^^


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. März 2010)

Es wird sowieso drauf hinauslaufen das es was kostet, wobei ne Quest wäre mal auch nicht schlecht oder einfach mal gar nichts, man kann es einfach


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. April 2010)

[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Q: Do you intend to have all 280% flying mounts scale to 310% when a 310% mount is earned, or will only purchased mounts do so?
A: Our current plan, is that in Cataclysm, you can learn a new rank of flying that lets all flying mounts move at 310% (even current 280% mounts). That will probably be as fast as mounts will ever get. We don't like it that when you get a 310% mount that you stop using your old ones.
[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]Q: If 310% speed is becoming trainable, does that mean we'll be able to fly in Azeroth from the get-go?*
*A: We have considered the concept of "Old Weather Flying." Just kidding. More than likely, you'll just be able to fly from the beginning.
*[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]So wie ich es verstanden habe vom Twitter Chat der grad auf MMO-Champion erschienen ist wird man sowas wie Alt-Wetter-Flug lernen für die alte Welt.[/font]


----------



## ibbi (17. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]*
> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]Q: Do you intend to have all 280% flying mounts scale to 310% when a 310% mount is earned, or will only purchased mounts do so?
> A: Our current plan, is that in Cataclysm, you can learn a new rank of flying that lets all flying mounts move at 310% (even current 280% mounts). That will probably be as fast as mounts will ever get. We don't like it that when you get a 310% mount that you stop using your old ones.
> [/font]
> ...



was das wohl kosten wird?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. April 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> was das wohl kosten wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich stelle mich auf 10-15 k ein^^


----------



## Vedhoc (17. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]*
> [font="verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]Q: If 310% speed is becoming trainable, does that mean we'll be able to fly in Azeroth from the get-go?*
> *A: We have considered the concept of "Old Weather Flying." Just kidding. More than likely, you'll just be able to fly from the beginning.
> *[/font]
> ...



Ne, leider hast dus falsch verstanden.
Ich übersetz ma frei:

Wir haben uns ein Konzept ausgedacht, ein "Alt-Wetter-Fliegen". Kleiner Scherz. Eher so, dass man von anfang an fliegen kann.


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. April 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> Ne, leider hast dus falsch verstanden.
> Ich übersetz ma frei:
> 
> Wir haben uns ein Konzept ausgedacht, ein "Alt-Wetter-Fliegen". Kleiner Scherz. Eher so, dass man von anfang an fliegen kann.



aso naja, aber trotzdem stimmt das auch das man 310% lernen kann?


----------



## ibbi (17. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> aso naja, aber trotzdem stimmt das auch das man 310% lernen kann?



anscheinend ja
aber ob sich das lohnt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bubi17 (17. April 2010)

Denk ich ma schon, das sie ja nun gesagt haben, das, wenn man ein 310% mount hat, nur noch dieses benutzt und das wollen sie nicht.

*Q: Do you intend to have all 280% flying mounts scale to 310% when a 310% mount is earned, or will only purchased mounts do so?
A: Our current plan, is that in Cataclysm, you can learn a new rank of flying that lets all flying mounts move at 310% (even current 280% mounts). That will probably be as fast as mounts will ever get. We don't like it that when you get a 310% mount that you stop using your old ones.

*Unser jetztiger Plan ist es, das man in Cata einen Neuen Rank lernen kann, der alle fliegenden Mounts 310% schnell machen (auch die 280% mounts). Das wird wahrscheinlich die schnellste Fortbewegungsmöglichkeit sein. Wir möchten nicht, das wenn du ein 310% mount bekommst, nicht mehr die alten benutzt.

so frei übersetzt, ... so die Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und yay Fliegen von Anfang an, hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griego (17. April 2010)

Jim.Ex schrieb:


> und gleichzeitig wollten sie das man nicht durchs fliegen die warth welt erkundet, nur blöd das man sich nach dalaran porten konnte
> und sich das fliegen in nordend mit lvl 70ig holen konnte.



hmm.. um Kaltwetterflug beim lehrer zu lernen musste man 76 (oder 77?) sein..


also konntese des ned mit 70 lernen..

später wurde dann der foliant für twinks eingeführt.. aber eben nur für twinks..




also pls kien mist schrieben.. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. April 2010)

na toll, bis jetz war zumindest die Reitgeschwindigkeit von 310% etwas das die Dungeon Mounts richtig alltagstauglich und erstrebens wert gemacht hat.

Ich hoffe doch das es zumindest schön teuer wird sich die 30% mehr zu kaufen!

Aber, da man von anfang an fliegen kann, muss zwangsläufig das gebiet auch dementsprechend ausgelegt werden.

Ich stelle mich auf Flags und ähnliches ein, das einem das überfliegen ungewollter gegnergruppen vermiesen wird!


----------



## boonfish (17. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]*
> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]Q: Do you intend to have all 280% flying mounts scale to 310% when a 310% mount is earned, or will only purchased mounts do so?
> A: Our current plan, is that in Cataclysm, you can learn a new rank of flying that lets all flying mounts move at 310% (even current 280% mounts). That will probably be as fast as mounts will ever get. We don't like it that when you get a 310% mount that you stop using your old ones.
> [/font]
> ...



Das kommt raus wenn man kein Englisch kann aber klugscheißen will.


----------



## Kersyl (17. April 2010)

Bubi17 schrieb:


> Denk ich ma schon, das sie ja nun gesagt haben, das, wenn man ein 310% mount hat, nur noch dieses benutzt und das wollen sie nicht.
> 
> *Q: Do you intend to have all 280% flying mounts scale to 310% when a 310% mount is earned, or will only purchased mounts do so?
> A: Our current plan, is that in Cataclysm, you can learn a new rank of flying that lets all flying mounts move at 310% (even current 280% mounts). That will probably be as fast as mounts will ever get. We don't like it that when you get a 310% mount that you stop using your old ones.
> ...




Ja also eigentlich heißt das, das man ohne q oder so fliegen kann.^^ Naja ich fänds cool wenn man eine quest hätte, die nur EIN Mount an die "neue" umgebung gewöhnt. und für jedes andere mount dann eine etwas kürzere q... naja...


----------



## Beene11 (17. April 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Das kommt raus wenn man kein Englisch kann aber klugscheißen will.



Wie soll man als WoW Spieler auch Englisch lernen?


Raiden ist doch viel wichtiger als Schule, davon hab ich doch in der Zukunft viel mehr, als Englisch sprechen zu können.




mfg


----------



## Wowler12345 (17. April 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Das kommt raus wenn man kein Englisch kann aber klugscheißen will.



Jedem passiert mal ein Fehler, hör auf gleich rumzuheulen!

Nunja ich finde es nicht unbedingt sehr wichtig 30 % schneller zu sein.


----------



## Wowler12345 (17. April 2010)

Beene11 schrieb:


> Wie soll man als WoW Spieler auch Englisch lernen?
> 
> 
> Raiden ist doch viel wichtiger als Schule, davon hab ich doch in der Zukunft viel mehr, als Englisch sprechen zu können.
> ...



Lass mich raten!

Du hast mal WoW gespielt und bist jetzt sauer dass es dein Leben zerstört hat.

Da es nun zerstört ist hast du nichts besseres zu tun als im WoW-Forum rum zutrollen.


----------



## Beene11 (17. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten!
> 
> Du hast mal WoW gespielt und bist jetzt sauer dass es dein Leben zerstört hat.
> 
> Da es nun zerstört ist hast du nichts besseres zu tun als im WoW-Forum rum zutrollen.



Leider falsch.


Ich spiele noch, habe mein Leben aber ganz gut im Griff.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen in Azeroth.




PS: Jeder der sich das *Ich schieb Blizzard noch mehr Kohle in den Arsch*-Mount gekauft hat, braucht sich 

später nicht über gegen echtes Geld kaufbare Ausrüstung etc. zu wundern bzw. beschweren.

mfg


----------



## quickie (17. April 2010)

Huats ich habe nie etwas gesagt *verschwindt*


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. April 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Das kommt raus wenn man kein Englisch kann aber klugscheißen will.



Jetzt übertreib mal nicht, ich kann nicht flüssig Englisch sprechen wie Du es angeblich kannst. Woher soll ich wissen was "Just Kidding" bedeutet?? Ich wette mit dir, dass mein Bildungsstand jetzt schon höher ist als von manchen Leuten hier.


----------



## numisel (17. April 2010)

Wie schön es doch ist, dass alle vom Thema abweichen und sich gegenseitig hauen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich würd gerne wieder die Idee mit den Rassenmounts aufgreifen.
Selbstverständlich ist mir bewusst, dass sie vermutlich niemals oder erst wesentlich später eingeführt werden. Aber das ist mir relativ egal, da es hier mehr um spasshafte Spekulationen als um die Darlegung von Fakten geht!


Dass man Zwergen/Menschen beiden Greifen verpassen will, find ich irgendwie nicht so gelungen.... sieht recht einfallslos aus, sorry. Die Idee mit den Flugsauriern find ich ganz gut. So könnte man zum Beispiel auch ausdrücken, dass sie sich so ein bisschen von den anderen, aggressiven Trollstämmen abheben wollen.
Und den Goblins kann man auch einfach Raketen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mein, die sind ja schon nach Draenor mit einer Rakete gekommen (Area 52).


----------



## Mr. Shisha (17. April 2010)

hey ich glaub nicht das man fürs fliegen in der alten welt bezahlen muss eher für die neuen (unter)wasserreittiere


----------



## Liberiana (17. April 2010)

> *Q: If 310% speed is becoming trainable, does that mean we'll be able to fly in Azeroth from the get-go?*
> A: We have considered the concept of "Old Weather Flying." Just kidding. More than likely, you'll just be able to fly from the beginning.



Quelle mmo-champion.com / buffed.de, einfach das Twittergespräch suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalesia (17. April 2010)

1,5k? das ist so null wert.
Wenns wenigstens ein bischen was wert sein soll das fliegen in Azeroth, dann bitte 10k+


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (17. April 2010)

absolut und einfach: GAR NICHTS!
in der scherbenwelt muss man zahlen, nordend muss man zahlen und es wär sau blöd wenn noch viel höhere anfordeungen gestellt werden würden, um ein low level gebiet aus der luft zu erkunden...


----------



## Mr. Shisha (18. April 2010)

ja denk auch man muss nix zahlen eher fürs unterwasserreiten


----------



## Nekrit (18. April 2010)

Irgendwann is mal das Gerücht rumgegangen dass man 10k zahlen muss...	aber wie gesagt: "EIN GERÜCHT" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hoffe mal, dass man wirklich nichts zahlen muss.
Ansonsten fände ich das saudämlich weil: In der Scherbenwelt lernt man es (das Fliegen).
In Northrend lernt man, bei saumässig kalten Temperaturen zu fliegen.
Und dann... Wie sollte man es nennen? "Startgebiet von oben-Flug" (in Gelb steht dabei: Blizzard hat kein Gold)


----------



## Leyard (18. April 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> das sagten die in wotlk auch aber dan muste man plötzlich 1000g blechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber es ist ja immerhin ein Anfang, dass man mit mindestens einem Char bis 77 Questen muss damit die anderen Chars die unliebsamen Mobgruppen zu umfliegen.
Irgendwann ist es genug, vor allem für die mit Meister der Lehren, die auch noch mehrere Chars auf 80 haben. Ich hab auch kein Bock ständig die gleichen Mobgruppen umzuklatschen um Item X von Ort Y zu holen wo die Mobs wirklich nur im weg stehen.


----------



## Manotis (18. April 2010)

Ich tippe einfach mal auf 1k g, was du dann durch ruf farmen eventuell senken kannst. 
Wäre auch für eine Questreihe wenn sie mal richtig epic wäre so eine wo man sagt "Juhuu hab noch einen Twink auf 80 mit dem ich die jetzt auch noch machen kann!"
Und nicht so "Or nö nicht nochmal diese ellenlange quest! Soll ich die wirklich nochmal machen? Na ja muss ich wohl will in Azeroth mit all meinen chars fliegen.."
Weil eine langweilige langequestreihe braucht auch keiner dann lieber gold blechen...


----------



## Kjarrigan (18. April 2010)

Nekrit schrieb:


> Irgendwann is mal das Gerücht rumgegangen dass man 10k zahlen muss...	aber wie gesagt: "EIN GERÜCHT"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wurde doch bereits im Twitter-Chat bestätigt das man höchstwahrscheinlich von vornherein (natürlich mit vorhandenem Flugskill ) in der alten Welt fliegen können wird. Ob sich das noch bis nach der Beta hält steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt aber im Moment ist dies eben der aktuelle Stand der Dinge.

Was eher Spekulationen zulässt sind die Kosten des Skills der alle 280% Reittiere auf 310% anhebt. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt je nach Preislage doch auf diesen Skill verzichten werde (10k Gold um auch mit anderen Reittieren 310% zu fliegen wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel, auch wenn ich dann eben nicht mit nem Hippogryphen z. B. so schnell bin) 

MfG Kjar


----------



## Lichfritzer (18. April 2010)

Ich faende (Ä-Taste kaputt,Scherz:-) 2k G in ordnung da Azeroth(wenn ich weisse waer wueste ich wie es geschrieben wird, hoffe aber richtig) größer ist als Nordend und die Scherbenwelt.


----------



## Bellthane (19. April 2010)

Also es ist quasi schon bestätigt, dass man die Gebiete von Beginn an, mit dem Flugmount besuchen kann, ohne sich einen speziellen Skill oder eine spezielle Quest zu machen.

Was ich jedoch viel interessanter finde, ist die Tatsache wie sie es mit den 310% Skill lösen wollen. Wenn es übermäßig teuer ist, wird das wohl niemand ausgeben, der schon ein 310% Mount besitzt. Ich vermute, dass es zwischen 2 und 5k kosten wird, ist imo noch im Rahmen des leistbaren für ganz normale Casual Spieler.


----------



## Baradakas (19. April 2010)

Nanojason92 schrieb:


> man führt den heißwetterflug ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rufabhängig.....LOL?!
Du hast wohl nicht bc gespielt, heros nur mit wohlwollendem ruf bei der entsprechenden fraktion!


----------



## El_Arx (19. April 2010)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> .......doch der *Verunfallte* starb an Kannabalismus von 3 Untoten....



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema:

Questreihe wär was schönes... 
Rassenflugmounts auch....
...Warten und Tee trinken...auch..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokulus (19. April 2010)

El_Arx schrieb:


> Made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt zwar noch keine eingeteilten Rassen flugmount's aber schon welche die zu den einzelnen Rassen passen. Z.B. :


Gnome->Gyrokopter

Zwerge->Greifen

Menschen->Greifen

Nachtelfen->Hyppogryph

Draenei-> Vielleicht ein Protodrache ansonsten steht hier Bedarf für ein *Rassenmount*

Tauren->Windreiter/Protodrache

Orc's->Windreiter

Blutelf->Phönix/Netherrochen

Untoter->Unbesiegbar

Trolle-> Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Scharyth (19. April 2010)

Ich finde selbst für das 280% Fliegen die 5k Gold zu viel.. Bekam die nie mit nem Char zusammen, da gabs einfach zuviel für mich, was ich stattdessen brauchte:

Dualskill 1000g
Normales fliegen: weiß ich schon nimmer
Fliegen auf Nordend: 1000g
Dann für Raids immer Flasks, eventuell neue Sockel usw.

Für mich einfach viel zu viel. Kam nie an solch eine Menge Gold ran.


----------



## Farfalla (19. April 2010)

Pf, viel zu teuer alles!


----------



## monega (19. April 2010)

mit der neuerlichen einführung des itemshops wirds wohl für €49,95 zu kaufen sein xD


----------



## Skyler93 (19. April 2010)

monega schrieb:


> mit der neuerlichen einführung des itemshops wirds wohl für €49,95 zu kaufen sein xD



i loled
doch ich hab angst das das wahr wird^^
ich hoff das kostet mal wieder so richtig garnix ;D
bin nähmlich noch pleite und kein 280% mount grad schöön am sparen, und danach brauch ich chopper + mammut dann kann cata kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (19. April 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Ich finde selbst für das 280% Fliegen die 5k Gold zu viel.. Bekam die nie mit nem Char zusammen, da gabs einfach zuviel für mich, was ich stattdessen brauchte:
> 
> Dualskill 1000g
> Normales fliegen: weiß ich schon nimmer
> ...



Dann machste was falsch, mittlerweile bekommt man das Gold quasi nach geschmissen. Wenn man dazu noch seine Berufe etwas nutzt sind 5k kein Ding. Sogar mit Kochen bekommste an nen WE locker 2k G zusammen O.o


----------



## Scharyth (19. April 2010)

Vielleicht war ich auch zu faul....
Das vergess ich immer zu gern 
Jetzt wünschte ich, ich hätte das nie gepostet xD


----------



## KingNothing22 (19. April 2010)

also was man für azeroth fliegen tun muss weiß ich nicht...weiß wahrscheinlich noch niemand...

gesagt wurde aber, dass sie das epische flugtempo für alle mounts auf 310% anheben wollen..





es darf gewhined werden..


----------



## bilibishere (19. April 2010)

*Wenn die Reitgeschwindigkeit von 310% beim Lehrer gekauft werden kann, bedeutet das, dass wir von Anfang an in Azeroth fliegen können?* 
A: Wir müssen über das Konzept von ‚Altwetterflug‘ nachdenken. Spaß beiseite – es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ihr euch von Anfang an in die Lüfte schwingen könnt.

man weiß es nicht ^^
@wowszene


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. April 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> also was man für azeroth fliegen tun muss weiß ich nicht...weiß wahrscheinlich noch niemand...
> 
> gesagt wurde aber, dass sie das epische flugtempo für alle mounts auf 310% anheben wollen..
> 
> ...




Es wurde bereits bestätigt (nach aktuellem Stand) das man sofort fliegen können wird ohne einen entsprechenden Skill kaufen zu müssen.

Die 310% Geschwindigkeit für alle 280%-Mounts muss wohl als Skill bei einem Reitlehrer gekauft werden (oder Flugmeister oder oder oder...^^)

Was natürlich während der Beta und danach live gehen wird ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte...

MfG Kjar


----------



## Bellthane (19. April 2010)

Also so wie ich das jetzt aus dem Twitterchat verstanden habe, ist geplant, dass man gleich von Beginn an in Azeroth mit dem Flugmount seine Runden drehen darf. Kann sich zwar noch ändern, nur glaube ich nicht, dass sie eine neue Fähigkeit wieder damit begründen, dass sich die Leute die Welt sonst nicht ansehen. Das werden bestimmt alle tun, weil es eben die Classicgebiete sind und die nun mal nicht mehr ganz so neu für die Leute sind. Es gibt zwar immer wieder was neues zu entdecken, aber das Grundgerüst der meisten Gebiete bleibt doch gleich.

Und wer die 5k Gold jetzt noch nicht zusammen bekommt, ist einfach nur zu faul zum questen. Man bekommt, wenn man ganz Nordend fertig hat knappe 10.000 Gold alleine an Questbelohnungen. Zudem macht man pro Tag ca. 100 Gold wenn man nur das Daily macht.


----------



## Kafka (19. April 2010)

Hab jedenfalls schonmal 25k Gold für 3 Chars beiseite gelegt, und kurz vor Release werden noch massig Erze, Leder und Epic Gems vertickt. Sollte ansich reichen egal was kommt^^


----------



## DiemoX (19. April 2010)

Ich würd lieber das WoW-Gold für andere Sachen ausgeben als für "Flugerlaubnis". Lieber mehr Gold in Ausrüstung reinstecken und für Fliegen in Azeroth ne Pre-Quest.


----------



## Makamos (19. April 2010)

es ist auf buffed bekannt gegeben worden das man sofort in azeroth fliegen heist 78-85 kannste da fliegen gibt nur neuen flugskill der die geschwindigkeit der reittiere auf 310% erhöt meine glaube nur die epic fms geschwindigkeit


----------



## Dogarn (19. April 2010)

wird wahrscheinlich wieder ein großer Goldbetrag. Aber über 1,5k Zahle ich nicht fürs fliegen. 

nennt mich stumpfsinnig, aber ich kann mir das fliegen in azeroth in einem solchen falle NICHT LEISTEN.

vote4 qreihe bestehend aus 3 q. Eine Testflugq eine Kundschaftq und eine Luftschlachtq^^ Das wär cool, schnell zu erledigen und wenn man genügen "da musst du hinlaufen Quest" NPCs hinstellt findet auch jeder Blinde hin.


----------



## Bellthane (19. April 2010)

Hallo?! Seit ihr lernresistent? Es wurde schon BESTÄTIGT, dass man sofort und OHNE einen neue SKILL kaufen zu müssen, in Azeroth fliegen kann.

Das einzige was wieder Gold kosten wird, dass man mit allen seinen Flugmounts 310% schnell fliegen kann. Aber man kann auch OHNE den Skill in Azeroth mit Lvl 80 fliegen.


----------



## -Migu- (19. April 2010)

Echt mal, wer sich nicht mal 5k fürs Epic fliegen farmen/erquesten kann. Macht alles falsch... Ich dachte auch mal das läge in ungeahnter ferne.. lol? 1 Woche und ich hatte es..


----------



## Scharyth (19. April 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Hallo?! Seit ihr lernresistent? Es wurde schon BESTÄTIGT, dass man sofort und OHNE einen neue SKILL kaufen zu müssen, in Azeroth fliegen kann.
> 
> Das einzige was wieder Gold kosten wird, dass man mit allen seinen Flugmounts 310% schnell fliegen kann. Aber man kann auch OHNE den Skill in Azeroth mit Lvl 80 fliegen.



Es kann jedoch sein, dass Blizz es nochmal ändert.


----------



## Asperita (19. April 2010)

Cool fänd ich, wenn es eine ähnliche Quest geben würde wie bei den Netherschwingen, man also ein Rennen gegen XY machen muss, und dann die Fähigkeit quasi gewinnt.


----------



## Kirgar (19. April 2010)

wow wird ja immer mehr vercasualt, also wird es im endeffekt tatsächlich auf direkt fliegen hinaus laufen oder 25k zahlen...


----------

